

Wi-Fi to Beer-Fi - idiotb
http://dsc.discovery.com/gear-gadgets/boost-your-wifi-signal-using-only-a-beer-can.html#mkcpgn=fbdsc8

======
Egregore
Actually you can use any similar size can (not necessary beer).

